# Knackender Horstlink Fanes Pinion



## wuselbi (11. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein Fanes Pinion seit Ende Oktober 2012 und es seitdem ca. 20mal gefahren. 

Was mich total stört, ist der knackende Horstlink, der vor allem bei Kettenspannung extra nervig ist. Zur Zeit ist der Hinterbau zerlegt, weil ich meine seit über einem Jahr bestellte Carbonstrebe im Austausch bekomme. So konnte ich auch feststellen, dass es der Horstlink und nicht die anderen Lager sind.

Frage an die Spezies: Was muss ich tun, damit das Knacken aufhört? Ich denke Fetten ist bei einem Kunststofflager kritisch. Und ich habe keine Lust, den Hinterbau ständig zu zerlegen. Mit welchem Drehmoment zieht Ihr die Schrauben der Steckachse an?

Danke für Ratschläge.
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## ollo (11. März 2013)

Hi,

die Lager sollten so fest sein das sie Spielfrei verschraubt sind, also erst einmal ohne feste Drehmoment Angabe (das war Jürgens Tipp gegen Knacken, da es in den meisten fällen von zu losen oder zu festen Horstlinklagern kam). 

Fetten würde ich die IGUS Lager nicht

Die Achse ziehe ich bei dem Alu Hinterbau mit max 10 Nm an. Bei der Carbonvariante weniger. Als weiteres habe ich auf die Carbonstrebe ein dünnes Pad geklebt, damit der Achsenkopf keine direkte Berührung mit dem Carbon hat. Wie schnell ist der Achsenkopf verdreckt und mit dem Festziehen, drehe ich ohne das Schutzpad Riefen mit dem Dreck in das Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuselbi (11. März 2013)

Hi Ollo,

danke für Deine Hinweise.

Da ich eine Fanes Enduro Carbonstütze bekomme, benötige ich wahrscheinlich kein Pad, da die Achse in die Einsätze geschraubt wird.

Meine Buchsen, die im IGUS Lager sitzen, haben beide leichte Einlaufspuren. Das zeugt davon, dass die Lager nicht perfekt funktionieren...
Die Frage, kommt das von Dreck, Grate auf den Kunststoffeinsätzen, zu losen Horstlinklagern, axialem Versatz zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe???
Die Schrauben waren mit Sicherungslack fixiert, also können sich diese eigentlich nicht gelöst haben. Woher kommt also im Laufe der Benutzung das Knacken? Der Hinterbau war anfangs geräuschlos.

Danke
Karsten


----------



## ollo (11. März 2013)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> 
> danke für Deine Hinweise.
> 
> ...




Hi Karsten

dachte ich auch gerade dran, welche Streben hat er AM oder Enduro.... Ok jetzt weiß ich es 

Gute Frage woher das kommt, wenn es ein Hallenbike ohne jeglichen Kontakt zur Außenwelt wäre, würde ich sagen die Lager oder von Dir beschriebene Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Es ist halt die Frage wie Passgenau sind Buchse und Lager oder bieten sie "Spielraum" für feinsten "Schmutz"...... ich für meinen Teile Frage mich das ein oder andere mal wie kommt Sand/ Schmutz / Dreck bloß dahin, kann doch gar nicht, aber er schafft es doch.  

Da sich im Laufe der Zeit einige Teile auf einander "einspielen"/ Setzten und nachgestellt werden sollten, sollte bei einem neuen Rad nach ca. 1000 km alle Verbindungen Nach gearbeitet werden (kann, muß aber nicht) .... ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit ein Rad einer nicht mehr existenten Deutschen Edelmanufaktur, das ich am liebsten nur im Winter gefahren bin, weil es bei Temperaturen von 25 Grad + und mehr permanent am Knacken war.... lies sich auch nicht abstellen oder richtig Lokalisieren und ich war Froh als es von alleine die Grätsche gemacht hat .... also echt schwer, wie, was, wo am besten


----------



## wuselbi (12. März 2013)

Hi Ollo, 
danke nochmal für Deine Ausführungen.
Ich werde alles gründlich reinigen und sorgfältig montieren.
Hoffentlich habe ich dann diese lästige Episode abgehakt.
Gruß,
Karsten


----------



## Spacetime (18. März 2013)

habe das gleiche problem an der E2 mit dem knackenden Horstlink. 

Wollte das jetzt mal selber beheben. Muss ich nun lediglich das Hinterrad ausbauen und alles um die Lager säubern ? oder Lager ausbauen sauber machen und alles wieder einbauen ? fange erst gerade an mit schrauben und habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung. 

Die Fanes ist jetzt seit einem Jahr voll in betrieb und das knacken habe ich seit spät Sommer.


----------



## Spacetime (18. März 2013)

Ach Ollo du hattest in einem anderen Threat ja die Lager-Typen der ersten Fanes gepostet, waren die auch für die E2 ? Jemand hat zwar drunter geschrieben das erst zur E3 die Lager gewechselt wurden, wollte das aber nochmal von dir bitte hören 

und würdest du mir raten nach einem Jahr die Fanes jetzt mal komplett zu zerlegen und alle Lager zu wechseln ?


----------



## ollo (18. März 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Ach Ollo du hattest in einem anderen Threat ja die Lager-Typen der ersten Fanes gepostet, waren die auch für die E2 ? Jemand hat zwar drunter geschrieben das erst zur E3 die Lager gewechselt wurden, wollte das aber nochmal von dir bitte hören
> 
> und würdest du mir raten nach einem Jahr die Fanes jetzt mal komplett zu zerlegen und alle Lager zu wechseln ?



es hieß von Stefan Stark "für die erste Serie + E2 und ab E3 andere" ...... zur anderen Frage, im Großen und ganzen "never change an running Sytem" (wenn es denn ein runnig System ist) .... es ist die Frage ob sich durch einen Lagertausch auch das Knacken beseitigen lässt oder durch einfaches ausbauen und säubern mit anschließendem Neueinbau die ganze Sache vom Tisch ist *. Wenn es dann vom Horstlink kommt und alles andere schon durch ist.

Tretlager
Kettenblätter
Pedale
Ritzelpaket / Probehalber mal ein anderes Laufrad einbauen
Verstellinlets Radstand
Sattel
Sattelstütze
Ferderwegsinlet an der Wippe
Lagerschrauben, passendes Drehmoment
Horstlink nicht zu Stramm / Lasch verschraubt ?

* und bevor es kommt, ja wenn das Rad doch schon zerlegt ist ,dann doch gleich neue Lager, ja stimmt


----------



## Spacetime (18. März 2013)

ja ich denke schon, knacken kommt von hinten und nur wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete

Kassette kann es auch nicht sein, da ich den Laufradsatz gewechselt habe


----------



## wuselbi (18. März 2013)

Das ist der Horstlink. Ich hatte das gleiche Phänomen;-)


----------



## Spacetime (18. März 2013)

und du hast lediglich die Lager heraus genommen, gesäubert und wieder eingebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuselbi (18. März 2013)

Ich bin gerade/heute Abend dabei.
Gereinigt ist schon alles. Den Horstlink soll man so fest anschrauben, dass sich das Gelenk mit Widerstand bewegen läßt. Auf keinen Fall zu locker. Und natürlich blauer Schraubensicherungslack;-)


----------



## Spacetime (18. März 2013)

ok ich werde heute abend es mal probieren


----------



## wuselbi (18. März 2013)

Kann es sein, dass die Kettenstrebe so verzogen ist, dass sich solch ein Versatz ergibt?
IMG1064: Sitzstrebe ist an Dämpferwippe befestigt
IMG1066: Sitzstrebe ist am Horstlink befestigt. In diesem Fall muss ich ganz schön drücken, um die Sitzstrebe auf die Dampferwippe zu bekommen.


----------



## Spacetime (18. März 2013)

keine Ahnung, sieht aber ******** aus


----------



## Spacetime (20. März 2013)

und knackt noch etwas ?


----------



## wuselbi (20. März 2013)

So weit ist es gut. Ich komme aber erst in 2 Wochen dazu, das
Bike ausgiebig zu testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (4. April 2013)

ist es durch ? ich kann das irgendwie schwer beurteilen aber das eine ist echt gut rostig. Habe alles sauber gemacht und ordentlich eingefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut

Das Lager sieht normal aus abgesehen von dem Rost


----------



## Spacetime (4. April 2013)

ich schraube zum ersten mal an meinem Bike selber rum und habe noch nie ein kaputtes Lager gesehen


----------



## ollo (4. April 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ist es durch ? ich kann das irgendwie schwer beurteilen aber das eine ist echt gut rostig. Habe alles sauber gemacht und ordentlich eingefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut
> 
> Das Lager sieht normal aus abgesehen von dem Rost




der Q Tip ist auf jeden Fall durch, das steht schon mal fest . 
Wenn das Lager trotzt Rost noch gängig ist, kann Du es nochein paar Donnerstage drin lassen. Wenn es sich beim Bewegen rauh laufend anfühlt, würde ich es sofort tauschen. Ansonsten wenn Du eh noch nicht wieder alles zusammen hast dann gleich raus mit den Lagern


----------



## Spacetime (4. April 2013)

Uff vielen Dank Ollo für deine Antwort!

Habe eben mit Jürgen telefoniert und er hat mir in gefühlt 100 Schritten erklärt, das es eh offen ist und immer Rost usw. sein kann und das knacken von der Konterschraube kommt, die aber wiederum nirgends eingezeichnet ist usw. 

Ich schau mir das jetzt nochmal an und werde warscheinlich eh alle Lager einmal durchtauschen


----------



## ollo (4. April 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Uff vielen Dank Ollo für deine Antwort!
> 
> Habe eben mit Jürgen telefoniert und er hat mir in gefühlt 100 Schritten erklärt, das es eh offen ist und immer Rost usw. sein kann und das knacken von der Konterschraube kommt, die aber wiederum nirgends eingezeichnet ist usw.
> 
> Ich schau mir das jetzt nochmal an und werde warscheinlich eh alle Lager einmal durchtauschen




na dann schau dir mal hier die Schrauben mit der Nr 5 und 6 an (zusammen mit der Nr 11, die Lager)  die über dem Verstellinlay eingezeichnet sind. Die sollen so wie ich es verstanden habe mit Gefühl und nach Freigängigkeit gegeneinander gekontert werden (Bike im Bikeständer Hinterrad raus, Dämpfer aus der Wippe, so kann der Hinterau am besten bewegt werden) 

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafile...esEnduro/EnduroAllMountain-assembly-parts.pdf


----------



## Spacetime (4. April 2013)

ok hab die einfach fest gezogen und nicht den Dämpfer ausgebaut...


----------



## Splash (21. April 2013)

Hatte das bei Dir geholfen, das Knacken zu beseitigen?

Ich habe aktuell an meiner Fanes auch ein Knacken, was ich nicht vernünftig geortet bekomme. Es tritt bei Pedalieren unter Last auf, wenn ich das Bike aber im Stand durchfedere, knackt es eben nicht.

Ausschliessen kann ich aktuell Tretlager und Pedale (sind beide getauscht). Auch habe ich das grosse Kettenblatt getauscht (das Knacken tritt aber ohnehin bei beiden Kettenblättern auf).

Argh .. der Lago-Urlaub kommt immer näher und ich bekomme das Knacken nicht weg


----------



## RolfK (21. April 2013)

Hatte ich bei mir im Januar auch, war aber der Freilauf. 4 von 5 Sitze der Haken waren gebrochen.

Achte mal drauf, ob das links und rechts beim runtertreten jeweils bei der gleichen Kurbelstellung ist und ob es Richtung großes Ritzel hinten lauter wird.


----------



## ollo (21. April 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Hatte das bei Dir geholfen, das Knacken zu beseitigen?
> 
> Ich habe aktuell an meiner Fanes auch ein Knacken, was ich nicht vernünftig geortet bekomme. Es tritt bei Pedalieren unter Last auf, wenn ich das Bike aber im Stand durchfedere, knackt es eben nicht.
> 
> ...




Hast Du die Verstellinlays hinten Trocken oder mit Fett verbaut ? Wenn Trocken, dann ausbauen und Fetten, das ist eine der weiten möglichen Quellen.


----------



## Splash (21. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> ...
> Achte mal drauf, ob das links und rechts beim runtertreten jeweils bei der gleichen Kurbelstellung ist und ob es Richtung großes Ritzel hinten lauter wird.



Bei der letzten Ausfahrt war es links beim Runtertreten, nicht rechts. Daraus hatte ich erst mal geschlossen, dass es vermutlich nicht Kette oder Freilauf wäre und erst mal wo anders gesucht. Anderes Laufrad mache ich mir aber für die Ausfahrt später mal rein.



ollo schrieb:


> Hast Du die Verstellinlays hinten Trocken oder mit Fett verbaut ? Wenn Trocken, dann ausbauen und Fetten, das ist eine der weiten möglichen Quellen.



Die habe ich zugegebenerweise noch nie ausgebaut (gemeint sind die Verstellinlays für den Radstand - right?). Dann wäre es hier sinnvoll, die auszubauen und gut gefettet wieder einzusetzen, weil davon ausgegangen wird, dass die trocken das Knacken verursachen könnten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. April 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> ........
> 
> 
> Die habe ich zugegebenerweise noch nie ausgebaut (gemeint sind die Verstellinlays für den Radstand - right?). Dann wäre es hier sinnvoll, die auszubauen und gut gefettet wieder einzusetzen, weil davon ausgegangen wird, dass die trocken das Knacken verursachen könnten?




aus eigener Erfahrung und der Jü hatte auch mal eine wo alles versucht wurde, bis er dann die Inlays mit Fett eingebaut hat, da war dann ruhe... und ja ich meine die für den Radstand. Dann könnte es noch der Dreieckschip für die Federwegsverstellung in der Wippe sein, raus, sauber machen mit etwas Fett wieder rein  .... man wundert sich wo feiner Sand überall hinkommt


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. April 2013)

Da hat doch jemand neue Vids zum Thema eingestellt.... Da zeigt Jürgen schön den Aufbau der Horst-Links und den Fehlerteufelausbau... Allein der ungenaue Sitz der Madenschraube kann zum Lnicksen führen.... Stimme ansonsten Ollo zu. Auch bei Katz half nur alles auszubauen und dann mit genug, und vor allem dem richtigen Fett(an der neuralgischen Stelle Kupferpaste), dem ganzen Ruhe zu verordnen.


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. April 2013)

Klickst Du hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631268


----------



## Splash (27. April 2013)

Mit dem Fetten der Lager hat bei mir leider nicht zum Erfolg geführt (habe fast alle Lager gefettet), die Kette kann ich mittlerweile auch ausschliessen. Eigentlich bin ich bei der Kurbel angekommen, die es zu sein scheint. Ich meine, dass sich das Knacken mit der Einstellmutter der Kurbel (XTR 970) verändert. 

Dennoch wollte ich nach dem Lago mal einen neuen Satz Lager bestellen, leider stimmt die Liste, die mir vorliegt nicht mit den realen Lagern überein, die war aber von den späteren Modellen und ich habe noch eine Signature Edition.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. April 2013)

Hab bei meiner Fanes das knacken durch Fetten der Horstlinklager und gewissenhaften Zusammenbau des Hinterbaus nun erstmal eliminiert.

Mal sehn, wie lange Ruhe ist


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. April 2013)

Wie 'genau' hast Du, Dampfsti, die Madenschraube verwendet? Vor dem Einbau den kompletten Bolzen mal vormontiert? Ich stelle mir vor, dass sich nur so die genaue Passung einstellen lässt...


----------



## Dampfsti (29. April 2013)

Die Madenschraube ist ja sowieso nur zum kontern da.
Sie muss nur weitgenug zurück gedreht sein, da sonst die Lagerschraube schon aufsitzt bevor sie mit der richtigen Spannung im Rahmen sitzt.

Ich hab die Aluschraube (die der Jü im Video abreißt) bei meiner eh in Rente geschickt, die Schraube durchgebohrt und so Quasi eine Unterlegscheibe draus gebaut.
(Musste ich letztens während des Lago Urlaubs schon machen da mir die Schaube beim Rumspielen auf der FeWo Eingangstreppe abgerissen ist.) 


Diese ist nun von aussen mit einer passend abgelängten M8 Schraube im Horstlink Lagerbolzen verschraubt.

So kann ich "vernünftig" Spannung drauf geben (festziehen bis sich die Sitzstrebe mit leichtem Wiederstand bewegen lässt) ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass die hohle Aluschraube abreißt.
Ebenso kann ich vernünftig Schraubensicherung verwenden.


----------



## Ganiscol (29. April 2013)

Die Lösung gefällt mir, Dampfsti.


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2013)

Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse zum "Antriebsknacken"? Bei meiner Fanes tritt das auch seit einiger Zeit auf. Erst nur kurz nach Überwindung des oberen Totpunkts der rechten Kurbel, dann kam langsam die linke dazu...auch dort kurz nach Überwindung des OT.

Alle Kugellager der Hinterbaukinematik sind neu. Den Horstlink habe ich nochmals auseinander genommen und gesäubert...kein Erfolg. Erst dachte ich, es wäre mein GXP-Lager, weil ich da schon öfter Probleme mit hatte (dieser Kunststoff-Konus-Mist)...ist es auch nicht - absolut spielfrei. Pedale sind auch neu, weil die alten Spiel hatten....war es aber auch nicht. Ich bin jetzt echt am :kotz:

Soll ich mir ein neues Innenlager bestellen? Nächsten Donnerstag geht es an den Lago....da soll das weg sein...werde ja sonst irre.

Dem Verdacht mit dem Freilauf gehe ich auch mal nach, wobei mir das unwahrscheinlich erscheint, schließlich tritt es immer in der selben Kurbelstellung auf und die Stellung des Freilaufs oder der Kassette ist dann ja immer anders.

Ich bin ratlos.

So: 
Frei,auf kontrollier: tip-top
Horstlink fest und sauber
Achsinlets nachgezogen
Kassette runter, sauber gemacht mit 40Nm angezogen
Alle Lager sind tip-top

Aber es knackt noch immer. Egal in welcher Übersetzung, egal wie stark man tritt, egal ob imm Sitzen oder Wiegetritt. Ich könnte 

Das Geräusch kommt nach 4-Ohren-Prinzip aus der Innenlager-Gegend und man spürt es in der Kurbel, auch wenn diese kein bisschen Spiel hat. Ich bestell mir jetzt erstmal ein neues GXP-Lager. Hoffentlich ist es noch bis Dienstag bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2013)

Salve ihr Knackis!
Hatte bei meiner Kiste auch ein ständiges Kancken unter Last am Hinterbau.
Kurz bevor ich alles zerlegen wollte hatte ich einfach mal die Steckachse getauscht. Und siehe da Knacken war weg und es herrschte wieder Ruhe im Puff! Scheinbar war der Durchmesser der Achse minimal zu klein, so das es dann beim Treten geknackt hat. Ein echtes Spiel war aber natürlich nicht zu sehen. 
Also mein Tipp an alle: Wenn möglich mal eine andere Achse testen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. Mai 2013)

Tretlager oder Hauptlagerachse?... Ich bin zu doof, sag's mit bitte!


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Tretlager oder Hauptlagerachse?... Ich bin zu doof, sag's mit bitte!


Steckachse Hinterrad!


----------



## KATZenfreund (9. Mai 2013)

Jo, dange!
Liste der Knackis in den Alutechs...
Horstlink
Steckachse
...
Pedale
Innenlager
Hauptlagerachse
Sattelstütze
Rohrpassung
...

Wer hat noch was?
Man könnte je ein Servicebulletin herausgeben, in dem alle Möglichkeiten beschrieben sind, und natürlich auch deren Abhilfe...


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2013)

Hm, Saddamchen, dann müsste das ja schon länger so sein. Meine Fanes hat schließlich bald Geburtstag....ist aber erst seit einigen Wochen so. Ich bin vorhin auch mal neben meiner Fanes gelaufen. Meine Frau ist gefahren und ich habe gehorcht...war bestimmt unterhaltsam für die Nachbarn . Das Geräusch kommt ganz deutlich von der Tretlagergegend. Kinematik schliesse ich aber aus, da es ohne Kurbelei ruhig ist und auch sehr leichte Kurbelei ausreicht, es knacken zu lassen. Außerdem spürt man es im Pedal/Fuß. Ich warte jetzt mal auf ein neues Innenlager...


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Mai 2013)

Wenns aus der Tretlager Gegend kommt, dann würde ich wirklich mal den Bolzen der Hauptschwingenaufnahme etwas lockern oder ggf. anziehen. Es braucht wirklich nicht viel. Das wars bei mir, als es bei Kurbelumdrehungen nach dem linken OTP zu knacken anfing. Meist scheut man den Aufwand ja weil man die Kurbel, Umwerfer und ggf. KeFü demontieren muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2013)

Bei mir war es das Hauptlager (also Hauptrahmen - Kettenstrebe) - vorgestern hat es beide Lager komplett zerlegt. Fotos hab ich aktuell nur auf dem Handy, aber sah schon ziemlich lustig aus, nachdem wir die Kettenstrebe ab hatten ...


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2013)

Lager des Hauptlagers sind bei mir neu. Meint ihr wirklich, das Knacken könnte davon kommen, dass es zu fest angezogen ist? Zu lose ist es jedenfalls nicht ;-)


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Mai 2013)

Ja, das kann es sein. Es gibt ja auch keine Drehmomentangabe für den Bolzen. Spielfrei soll es sein. Man kann aber nach "spielfrei" noch deutlich fester anziehen. Und bei mir wars das. 1/8 Umdrehung gelockert und dann war Ruhe im Gebälk.


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2013)

Bei mir sah es übrigens so aus:











Da es aber Standard-Lager waren, die zum Glück auch problemlos verfügbar waren, habe ich den Lago-Urlaub nur einen Tag unterbrechen müssen und meine Fanes fährt wieder . Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die SKF Lager jetzt halten, zumal ich auch nicht wirklich ein zartes Geschöpf bin ...


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Mai 2013)

Wie lange waren die denn im Einsatz?


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2013)

Bis zum bitteren Ende - würde ich mal sagen. Ist ja eine Signature. Wenn es noch die originalen Lager waren, dann war das sehr lange. Meine habe ich bereits nach 6 Monaten tauschen können. Da liefen sie bereits sehr rau und waren rostig.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, Igus-Gleitlager wären hier vielleicht eine überdenkenswerte Alternative. Oder ist der Drehwinkel für Gleitlager zu groß?


----------



## Splash (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den Rahmen jetzt seit einem Jahr, war aber auch nicht der Erstbesitzer, insofern unklar, wie lange die Lager schon drin waren. Werde mir aber wohl die Tage gleich noch einen Satz Enduro Bearings auf Lager legen, falls so was noch mal passiert ...


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Mai 2013)

Rost (gibts in Lagern an der Stelle immer wenn man nicht bloss im trockenen fährt) und etwas rauer Lauf ist ja noch kein Grund zum wechseln. Sind schliesslich keine Kurbellager sondern machen nur sehr kleine Drehbewegungen durch. Meine waren nach einem halben Jahr auch nicht mehr wie neu. Rostpampe rausgeholt, neu abgeschmiert und jetzt laufen sie zwar längst nicht wie neu aber allemal gut genug für weitere 6 Monate.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich einmal Lager tausche, dann gleich alle. Einige waren übrigens so verrostet, dass die fest waren. Also nix mehr mit neu abschmieren. Rost muss übrigens nicht sein, wenn man Niro-Lager nimmt. Habe ich jetzt drin. Mal sehen, wie die halten. Außerdem habe ich jedem Lager eine Überdosis Fett spendiert, denn wo Fett, da kein Wasser oder Dreck.


----------



## Ganiscol (10. Mai 2013)

Metallische Lager (man kann den Stahl schliesslich nicht beliebig legieren um ihn noch rostträger zu bekommen ohne ihn zu weich für ein Lager zu machen) können alle rosten, besonders da unten am Tretlager wo immer Wasser hinkommt (wenn man nicht in der Wüste wohnt...). 

Und weil die Lager nie ganz dicht sind, arbeitet sich Fett raus und Schmutz und Wasser rein. Der Jü packt ja selber eine extra Portion Fett in die Lager... und was bringts?

Vielleicht Keramik-Kunststoff-Lager, die rosten garantiert nicht, kosten aber ein Vermögen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2013)

So, Knacken ist weg. Ich denke auch, dass es das Hauptlager war. Es war doch recht knackig angezogen. Zwar habe ich auch das GXP-Lager gewechselt, aber das hatte vorher kein Spiel und lief seidenweich. Lediglich die ewige Wechselei des Kunststoffkonus' auf der Antriebsseite hatte echt genervt. Das können Andere besser.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Mai 2013)

Wieviel hast du denn das Hauptlager gelockert? 1/8 sollte doch schon viel bewirken, oder? Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach dem Knacken. Alle Teile sind neu und entsprechend mit Fett/ Montagepaste montiert, von daher kann es nur vom Hinterbau kommen. 
Ich überlege nur ob ich zuerst was am Horst-Link oder Hauptlager mache.


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Hauptlagerwelle komplett neu montiert und eben nur so fest gezogen, dass kein achsiales Spiel auftritt. Das ist überraschend wenig. Dann mit der Sicherungsschraube und Schraubenkleber gekontert.
Um das achsiale Spiel besser prüfen zu können empfiehlt sich auch, die Stützstrebe von der Wippe zu lösen. Das ist zumindest einfacher, als den Horstlink auseinander zu bauen.

Zur Lokalisierung lass mal jemand anderes fahren und laufe nebenher. Bei mir konnte man deutlich hören, dass das Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich kam und da ist das Hauplager nun einmal dichter dran. Außerdem trat das Knacken auch bei sehr wenig Krafteinleitung auf und fühlte sich eher wie ein defektes Innenlager an. Das Knacken kurz nach Überwindung des OT der Kurbel ist meiner Ansicht nach sehr symptomatisch für das Hauptlager.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Mai 2013)

Das Knacken hab ich nur unter hoher Laster im Wiegetritt, dann spürt man es aber auch im Pedal. Von daher vermute ich halt auch eher das Hauptlager. Bin mir nicht sicher ob man Horst-Link oder gar die Steckachse so deutlich spüren würde.


----------



## ollo (13. Mai 2013)

Moin,
das knacken habe ich nach dem Wechsel der Druckstreben auch und ähnlich wie bei basti, auch nur wenn druck auf dem Pedal ist. Mit den Alten Streben war kein knacken und bis auf das Hauptlager (das auch Butterweich läuft)  ist schon alles einmal durch gewechselt ...... never change a running system fällt mir dazu nur ein


----------



## racing_basti (13. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Wechsel der Druckstrebe hast du ja vermutlich das Hauptlager in Ruhe gelassen, oder?


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Mai 2013)

Hohe Last bzw. Wiegetrittknacken klingt doch eher nach Horstlink. Die machen ja nur sehr wenig bis gar keinen Weg beim normalen Pedalieren, im Gegensatz zu Hauptlager oder Wippe. Dann würde ich die mal ganz sachte fester anziehen - vorher aber den Konterstift lösen nicht vergessen.


----------



## ollo (13. Mai 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Bei dem Wechsel der Druckstrebe hast du ja vermutlich das Hauptlager in Ruhe gelassen, oder?




ja, da hatte ich die Pfoten nicht dran.

Na dann werde ich mich wohl noch mal an das Horst Link ran machen. Im Video sieht das ganze auch sehr Stramm aus, die Streben fallen ja nicht mal von alleine nach unten


----------



## racing_basti (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal wieder mit JÜ telefoniert und auch das Thema Knacken angesprochen. Seine langen Ausführungen will ich hier nicht wiedergeben, nur soviel, dass der Horst-Link viel Vorspannung braucht und dort die Alumutter/-schraube(?) - jedenfalls das was Innen sitzt - wohl gegen Titan getauscht werden soll. 

Ich hab mir auf jeden Fall schonmal die Ersatzschrauben und -bolzen bestellt. Denn bei meinem Neurad sehen die Inbusaufnahmen schon nach der Erstmontage bei Alutech nicht mehr schön aus. Ich glaube weiter Vorspannen ist auf der einen Seite garnicht mehr möglich, dann wäre der 6-Kant gleich rund. Ich hoffe ich bekomm wenigstens alles auseinander ohne aufbohren zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. Mai 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal wieder mit JÜ telefoniert und auch das Thema Knacken angesprochen. Seine langen Ausführungen will ich hier nicht wiedergeben, nur soviel, dass der Horst-Link viel Vorspannung braucht und dort die Alumutter/-schraube(?) - jedenfalls das was Innen sitzt - wohl gegen Titan getauscht werden soll.
> 
> Ich hab mir auf jeden Fall schonmal die Ersatzschrauben und -bolzen bestellt. Denn bei meinem Neurad sehen die Inbusaufnahmen schon nach der Erstmontage bei Alutech nicht mehr schön aus. Ich glaube weiter Vorspannen ist auf der einen Seite garnicht mehr möglich, dann wäre der 6-Kant gleich rund. Ich hoffe ich bekomm wenigstens alles auseinander ohne aufbohren zu müssen.




das war auch meine Befürchtung, das die Schraube recht schnell abreißt, sieht man auch gut im Vid. da hat der Jü nicht viel Kraft aufgewendet und bevor hier kein Ersatz da ist, geh ich da lieber etwas Vorsichtiger ran...... wobei mal sehen ob die Titanschrauben aus der Alten Strebe passen. Ich werde heute noch mal die Einbauposition tauschen, Bolzen von Innen und Schraube von Außen. Die Senkung auf der Außenseite ist auch viel passender für den Schraubenkopf als auf der Innenseite


----------



## ollo (13. Mai 2013)

so jetzt ist Ruhe . Einfach die kleinen Edelstahlschrauben aus der alten Strebe genommen und mit 8-9 Nm eingeschraubt. Bei den Alten Schrauben ist der Kopf etwas kleiner vom Durchmesser so das sie Bündig in der Senkung sitzen und nicht abstehen. Sieht nicht nur passender aus, sondern "wirkt" auch passender.


----------



## racing_basti (13. Mai 2013)

Gibts die Schraube als Ersatzteil auf der Alutech-Homepage? Falls ja, kannst du die passende mal verlinken, damit wir wissen welche du genommen hast?


----------



## KATZenfreund (13. Mai 2013)

And dont forget the ti screws!


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Mai 2013)

So ungefähr...???

Wenn euch die Schraube abreißt, dann bohrt die abgerissene Schraube einfach mit 8mm durch und machts so wie ich, ist auf jeden Fall ne Sorgloslösung.
Seit ich die Horstlinklager gscheit anziehen kann knackt auch nix mehr



Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich hab die Aluschraube (die der Jü im Video abreißt) bei meiner eh in Rente geschickt, die Schraube durchgebohrt und so Quasi eine Unterlegscheibe draus gebaut.
> (Musste ich letztens während des Lago Urlaubs schon machen da mir die Schaube beim Rumspielen auf der FeWo Eingangstreppe abgerissen ist.)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ollo (14. Mai 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Gibts die Schraube als Ersatzteil auf der Alutech-Homepage? Falls ja, kannst du die passende mal verlinken, damit wir wissen welche du genommen hast?




es gibt da eine Schraube für die Signature und 2.0 Serie nur leider ohne Bild, daher stehen die Chancen 50:50 das es die ist. Ist halt die gleiche Schraube mit dem kurzen Gewinde nur halt nicht aus Alu und der Kopf ist vom Durchmesser einen Hauch kleiner.

  @Dampfsti,
Deine Lösung war mir entfallen aber bringt im Endeffekt die gleiche Lösung, eine Schraube die mehr "ab kann"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (14. Mai 2013)

Du meinst die Fanes Enduro Lagerschraube Horstlink (bis Version 2.0)?

Wer ruft beim JÜ an und fragt ob die passt oder probierts gleich aus? 50:50 wäre dann zu testen


----------



## racing_basti (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich eben nochmal über das Knackproblem hergemacht:
1. Gut ein paar neue Horst-Link-Schrauben bestellt zu haben. Eine war "serienmäßig" schon so rund, dass ich sie aufbohren musst. 
2. Horst-Link war komplett trocken
3. Schrauben hab ich laut Explosionszeichnung mit etwas Fett wieder eingebaut. Also den Bolzen von innen und die Schraube von außen montiert - angezogen mit 9Nm
Bei der Probefahrt im Hof war erstmal Ruhe - ich hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Mai 2013)

Den Bolzen würde ich nicht von innen montieren. Wenn die Schraube sich mal verabschiedet und sich der Bolzen möglicherweise in der Folge Richtung Laufrad bzw. Bremsscheibe herausarbeitet, könnte das wüst enden. Ich glaube hier sogar schon von jemandem gelesen zu haben, dem das passiert ist. Glücklicherweise war der Bolzen aber von aussen eingesetzt...

In dem Montagevideo erwähnt der Jü zwar nicht diese (theoretische) Gefahr, aber sie montieren sie halt nicht wie auf der Explosionszeichnung weil es von aussen einfacher ist.


----------



## valdus (15. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist genau das passiert mit dem Bolzen, erst auf der einen Seite und dann zwei Wochen später auf der Anderen.
Mittlerweile besitze ich die gleiche Lösung wie Dampfsti. Seitdem ist das knacken im Hinterbau weg und ich verliere keine Schrauben mehr.

Grüße


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Mai 2013)

Laut Mail von Jü sind Titanbolzen noch in den PCs in China, also noch nicht gefertigt. Warten und andere Lösungen nehmen....


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Laut Mail von Jü sind Titanbolzen noch in den PCs in China, also noch nicht gefertigt.



Na dann kann er sie ja schon mal vorab als Download zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Mai 2013)

Alu Bolzen und Stahlschraube würde mir reichen. Muss nicht teures Titan sein...


----------



## ollo (15. Mai 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Du meinst die Fanes Enduro Lagerschraube Horstlink (bis Version 2.0)?
> 
> Wer ruft beim JÜ an und fragt ob die passt oder probierts gleich aus? 50:50 wäre dann zu testen




??? Keine Ahnung ob die es sind


----------



## Splash (17. Juni 2013)

Argh .. bei meiner Fanes knackt es wieder . Nach dem Tausch der Hauptlager kam ich auf drei weitere Fahrten ohne Knacken, jetzt gehts wieder los und zwar wieder ausschliesslich beim Pedallieren unter ein wenig Last. Wenn ich ohne Last pedalliere (so dass der Freilauf gerade nicht zu hören ist) und das Rad eigentlich rollen lasse, knackt es nicht.

Auf Tips von Ollo hin (danke @ollo noch mal für die Hinweise von Samstag), konnte ich es noch ein wenig weiter eingrenzen -> wenn ich beim pedallieren die Kurbelarme ein wenig nach innen drücke, scheint es aufzuhören. Wenn ich gerade nach vorne kurbele, dann knackt es weiter.

Probiert habe ich:
- alle Lagerschrauben (auch Horstlink) nachgezogen
- Innenlager noch mal getauscht 
- Kurbel nachgespannt (beim Wiedereinbau)
- Hinterrad getausch, dadurch andere Kassette und anderer Freilauf

Ich würde es im Bereich Kurbel/Hauptlager orten, meine Freu meinte, eher von weiter hinten. Sattel ist auszuschliessen, da es auch knackt, wenn ich im Wiegetritt bin, also gar nicht auf dem Sattel drauf bin. 

Damn .. wo soll ich bloss noch suchen?


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2013)

Hauptlager zu fest angezogen? Man muss die Welle wirklich nicht stark anziehen, nur soweit, dass es kein Spiel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (17. Juni 2013)

Hast du auch die Kettenblattschrauben überprüft? Hatte ich letztens auch


----------



## ollo (17. Juni 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Argh .. bei meiner Fanes knackt es wieder . Nach dem Tausch der Hauptlager kam ich auf drei weitere Fahrten ohne Knacken, jetzt gehts wieder los und zwar wieder ausschliesslich beim Pedallieren unter ein wenig Last. Wenn ich ohne Last pedalliere (so dass der Freilauf gerade nicht zu hören ist) und das Rad eigentlich rollen lasse, knackt es nicht.
> 
> Auf Tips von Ollo hin (danke @ollo noch mal für die Hinweise von Samstag), konnte ich es noch ein wenig weiter eingrenzen -> wenn ich beim pedallieren die Kurbelarme ein wenig nach innen drücke, scheint es aufzuhören. Wenn ich gerade nach vorne kurbele, dann knackt es weiter.
> 
> ...




da biste ja ..... das hat mir Samstag keine ruhe gelassen, war nur etwas wenig Zeit um vor Ort noch mal zu zusammen zu überlegen.

Hatte vor kurzem nach dem Tausch der Druckstreben, die gleiche Geräuschkulisse und habe dann von hinten nach vorne gearbeitet. Letztendlich war es eine zu lose Lagerschale vom Tretlager auf der Antriebsseite und  ein zerbröselter Führungsring für die Kurbelachse (der deckt bei der E13 das Lager ab und Zentriert die Kurbel). Das Horstlink was ich zuerst im Verdacht hatte weil U Scheiben fehlten war es nicht  

-Tretlager noch mal mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen
-Wenn Du Shimano Kurbeln hast, die Klemmschrauben auf der  
  Bremsseitigen Kurbel nachziehen
- Pedalachsen wäre noch eine Quelle


----------



## Splash (17. Juni 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hauptlager zu fest angezogen? Man muss die Welle wirklich nicht stark anziehen, nur soweit, dass es kein Spiel hat.



10 Nm mit dem Dremo sollte ja passen, wobai das Knacken wieder kam, nachdem die Fanes zwei Wochen nach dem Lago-Urlaub stand, dann aber auch nach ein paar Ausfahrten nicht weg ging ...



RolfK schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Kettenblattschrauben überprüft? Hatte ich letztens auch



Ja, auch da hab ich noch mal nachgezogen, als ich die Kurbel ehh ab hatte ... 



ollo schrieb:


> da biste ja ..... das hat mir Samstag keine ruhe gelassen, war nur etwas wenig Zeit um vor Ort noch mal zu zusammen zu überlegen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ja, war wieder richtig was los am Alutech-Stand und das ist eigentlich auch gut so . Leider dauerts jetzt bis zum nächsten Festival (zumindest für mich) wieder ne ganze Weile ...

Tretlager hatte ich ja heute mit Dremo angezogen, dabei sogar 5 Nm mehr (45 Nm) drauf gegeben. Die Einstellmutter (XTR 970) habe ich dabei vorher komplett gefettet und dann fest angezogen. Pedalachsen muss ich morgen noch mal checken, neue Pedale sind ja fix montiert.

Wenn ich wüsste, dass es die Kurbel ist, wäre das kein Problem, wollte ja ehh gerade ne neue Kurbel bestellen, halte nur die Bestellung gerade zurück, falls doch was grösseres Anderes sein sollte ...


----------



## ollo (17. Juni 2013)

@Splash,

hast Du auch den Konterring von der XTR Kurbel eingestellt (der mit dem 2 mm Imbus) ?? 

Die Kurbel an sich ist ja sehr steif und wenn das Tretlager bzw. die Lagerschalen auch fest eingeschraubt sind dann doch noch mal an das Hauptlager.

Hinterrad raus, Dämpfer raus damit Du den Hinterbau gut rauf und runter sowie nach links und rechts bewegen kannst. Hauptlagerschraube lösen und dann schritt für schritt anziehen, eher nach Gefühl wie in den Videos die hier im Forum eingestellt sind und ohne fixes Drehmoment.

Wieso hast Du eigentlich an Deiner Hinterradachse auf der Schaltwerksseite eine Mutter drauf ??


----------



## Splash (17. Juni 2013)

@ollo:

Jepps, bei der Kurbel hatte ich diesen Konterring so fest angeknallt, wie es eben ging. Gemeint ist auf der Explosionszeichnung die Nr.4, right?

Ich mache mich morgen noch mal ran, zuerst wohl die Pedale, dann noch mal nach den Hauptlagern schauen.

Das mit der Mutter ist die Twinworks 1970 Steckachse für 135x10, die mit einer Mutter gekontert wird. Ich würde zwar irgendwann auf 142x12 gehen wollen (wegen Austauschbarkeit der Räder), vermutlich aber wohl, wenn ich mal auf Carbon-Druckstreben gehe ...


----------



## ollo (18. Juni 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> @ollo:
> 
> Jepps, bei der Kurbel hatte ich diesen Konterring so fest angeknallt, wie es eben ging. Gemeint ist auf der Explosionszeichnung die Nr.4, right?
> 
> ...




jup die Nr 4 meine ich.

Ah Ok, ist die 10 mm Achse


----------



## Splash (19. Juni 2013)

Ich gebe bei mir mal gaaanz vorsichtig Entwarnung. Komischerweise scheinen die Pedale wieder im Eimer zu sein - hätte ich jetzt nicht nach gerade 20 Ausfahrten erwartet. Getestet hab ich aber nur auf der Strasse vor dem Haus - Testfahrt steht also noch aus. Bin wohl nach dem letzten Knacken ein wenig sensibel geworden ...

Erst mal gucken, ob ich die auf Garantie getauscht bekomme oder andere Pedale kaufen muss ...


----------



## ollo (19. Juni 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich gebe bei mir mal gaaanz vorsichtig Entwarnung. Komischerweise scheinen die Pedale wieder im Eimer zu sein - hätte ich jetzt nicht nach gerade 20 Ausfahrten erwartet. Getestet hab ich aber nur auf der Strasse vor dem Haus - Testfahrt steht also noch aus. Bin wohl nach dem letzten Knacken ein wenig sensibel geworden ...
> 
> Erst mal gucken, ob ich die auf Garantie getauscht bekomme oder andere Pedale kaufen muss ...




wäre ja schön wenn es das war...... nebenbei was haste denn für Pedale verbaut ??


----------



## Splash (19. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich beim letzten Mal so lange rum gesucht hatte, hab ich die einfachste Variante irgendwie ausser acht gelassen - der Wald vor lauter Bäume oder so ... 

Pedale sind / waren die Sudpin III Ti - mal gucken, wie gut das mit der Abwicklung bei NC-17 klappt - die Reaktion auf die erste Mail kam innerhalb von Minuten, Rest muss ich mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (19. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte auch erst an Pedale bei meiner Fanes, weil die deutlich Lagerspiel hatte. Es war dann doch eine zu fest angezogene Hauptlagerwelle.


----------



## Astaroth (20. Juni 2013)

Meine Fanes gibt auch Geräusche von sich. Kann es aber nicht genau lokalisieren. Am extremsten ist es wenn ich im Wiegetritt fahre. Wenn ich im sitzen pedaliere hört man nix. Stehe ich auf den Pedalen und lasse das Bike laufen und drücke es dann in den Federweg hört man ab und zu ein leichtes Knarzen. Rolle ich mit dem Bike über eine kleine Stufe dann hört man auch ein leichtes knarzen.
Da ich nicht der grosse Schrauber bin traue ich mich nun auch nicht das Bike komplett auseinander zu bauen. Was ich mir ohne weiteres zutraue ist das ich den Dämpfer ausbaue und dann versuche das knarzen zu lokalisieren. Bei der Gelegenheit könnte ich dann den Horstlink auch noch checken.
Kann mir einer von euch eine genaue Beschreibung liefern wie ich die Kurbel demontiere und dann wieder richtig montiere?


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2013)

Du hast ja eine XT-Kurbel. Also brauchst Du ein Spezialwerkzeug für die Linke Seite, um dieses Plastik-Spanngedöns, mit dem man das Achsialspiel einstellt aus- und wieder einzuschrauben. Das gibt es in jedem Fahrradladen und kostet nur wenig. Wenn Du das also hast, schraubst Du dieses Schwarze Plastik-Teil links raus, dann die beiden Inbus-Schrauben lösen, die die Linke Kurbel auf der Achse klemmen und mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher noch den Haken hochschieben, der genau in dem Spalt der Klemmung sitzt. Danach kannst Du die Linke Kurbel abziehen und den Rest nach rechts drücken, um es dann am Stück abzunehmen. Sollte irgendwas stramm sitzen, mit einem Gummihammer oder Stück Holz leicht gegen Kurbel oder Achse schlagen.

Einbau dann entsprechend umgekehrt, wobei erst das Achsialspiel eingestellt wird und dann die Klemmung festgezogen sowie der kleine Schwarze Hebel wieder eingeklappt wird.

Alles klar?

Bei Deiner Beschreibung tippe ich übrigens auf Horstlink.


----------



## Astaroth (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
vielen Dank.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Juni 2013)

Meine knarzte letztens auch wieder, aus der Gegend rund um Wippe und Hauptlager, nach dem Waschen wars wieder weg... 

Morgen mal sehen ob sie mir immernoch auf die Nerven geht...


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Juni 2013)

Meine knackt auch wieder etwas wenn ich richtig reintrete - vielleicht liegts ja am Wetter? 

Habe mittlerweile Dreck als Mitschuldiger im Verdacht, der da am Hauptlager immer grosszügig vorhanden ist. Wenn ich den sorgfältig entferne, hört es mit einer 50/50 Chance auf. Ich habe noch eine Dose PlastiDip rumstehen, vielleicht versiegele ich die Stelle mal.  Der Gummi ist nach dem trocknen noch sehr flexibel, vielleicht hälts ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Knarzte vor kurzem auch wieder ziemlich...

Bei sehr wenig Last wars ruhig,  bei normalem Treten knarzte es ständig und bei richtig Leistung wars auch wieder ruhig

Als Übeltäter konnte ich eine zu lockere Hauptlagerwelle identifizieren...

Also alles Gefettet und wieder vernünftig zusammengebaut.
Die letzten beiden Ausfahrten war nun Ruhe

Warum allerdigs beim Hauptlager keine Abstandshülse zwischen den Lagern verbaut ist kann ich absolut nicht verstehen...
Kein Wunder wenn die Lager nicht halten...
Sie werden ohne Hülse in Axialer Richtung vorgespannt und das verträgt ein Kugellager nun mal nur bedingt...

Werde bei meiner Fanes, wenn ich demnächst neue Lager rein mach, auf jeden Fall die Drehbank anwerfen und mir da ne Hülse drehen.
Dann kann ich auch die Hauptlagerwelle vernünftig anziehen


----------



## KATZenfreund (2. Juli 2013)

Fahre meine Fanes nun seit drei Wochen und 750km...mit Gepäck und bis zu 90% Federweg. Nix knackt oder knarzt. Scheinen aber die V2A Schrauben verbaut zu sein im Hostlink...


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juli 2013)

Habe jetzt auch mal den Dampfsti-Horstlink-Mod gemacht. Mal sehen obs auf Dauer was bringt. 

Eine Hülse zwischen den Hauptschwingenlagern wäre wahrscheinlich schon eine gute Upgrade Idee (auch für Jü's shop  ), um die Lager zu schonen.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juli 2013)

Jepp, würde ich auch nehmen. Schon mal über Serienproduktion nachgedacht?


----------



## KATZenfreund (4. Juli 2013)

Kunde! Waskoste?


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Juli 2013)

Wenns knarzt, würde ich mal die Steckachse hinten anschauen.

Meine hat gestern nach einer Runde wieder angefangen zu knarzen wenn ich mit grossem Gang richtig reintrete. Hatte das Bike schon am Montagesänder und wollte das Hinterrad ausbauen, als es beim lösen der Steckachse erst im Hinterbau knackte und dann knarzte. Hab sie dann gleich wieder angezogen, diesmal mit mehr als den üblichen 10Nm und siehe da, knarzen war weg.

Heute nach der letzten sehr ruppigen Abfahrt knarzte es wieder. Also Steckschlüssel rausgekramt, Steckachse komplett gelöst (hat wieder geknackt und geknarzt beim lösen), den Hinterbau etwas geschüttelt und wieder angezogen. Geräusche waren weg.

Mit einer Maxle Lite kommt das knarzen übrigens noch schneller als mit der Twinworx Achse

Die Frage ist nun, warum verzieht sich da was am Hinterbau wenns grob wird und wie kann ich es vermeiden?


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Jepp, würde ich auch nehmen. Schon mal über Serienproduktion nachgedacht?





KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Kunde! Waskoste?




Jetzt muss ichs erstmal bei mir einbauen 

Serie wird sich net lohnen
Muss ja jedes einzeln von Hand drehen...

Wenns bei mir funktioniert und unbedingt einer ein Röhrchen haben will, dann könn ma scho nochmal drüber reden

Jetzt muss ich erstmal auf die Suche nach nem passenden Material gehen


----------



## ollo (8. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Wenns knarzt, würde ich mal die Steckachse hinten anschauen.
> 
> ...........
> Die Frage ist nun, warum verzieht sich da was am Hinterbau wenns grob wird und wie kann ich es vermeiden?




vielleicht sind die Achsinlays zu Dick so das sie nicht richtig klemmen und dadurch auf dem kleinen Steg innen verrutschen oder Spiel haben ??


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Juli 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> vielleicht sind die Achsinlays zu Dick so das sie nicht richtig klemmen und dadurch auf dem kleinen Steg innen verrutschen oder Spiel haben ??



Den Abdrücken die sie auf dem Steg hinterlassen zu urteilen, müssten sie eigentlich passen. Hab die neulich mal ausgebaut und über den langen Radstand nachgedacht - aber dann doch verworfen. 

Muss mir die Geschichte nach dem nächsten Rumpelkurs nochmal anschauen statt unterwegs zu beheben.


----------



## xxArtusxx (9. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Warum allerdigs beim Hauptlager keine Abstandshülse zwischen den Lagern verbaut ist kann ich absolut nicht verstehen...
> Kein Wunder wenn die Lager nicht halten...
> ...



Kannst du mir / uns bitte die Maße mitteilen? Ich würde mir dann auch eine drehen. 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportritter80 (10. Juli 2013)

Meine hat von Anfang an geknackt beim Einfedern schon im Stand. Während des letzten Gardasee-Besuchs auch immer stärker beim Pedalieren.

Heute Horstlink Lager auseinander und gefettet und mit 10NM angezogen ==> erstmal himmlische Ruhe!

Hab germerkt, dass auf Kettenseite scheinbar viel zu stark angezogen war, hab die Schraube kaum lösen können.


----------



## Ganiscol (11. Juli 2013)

Die Alu Schrauben können gar nicht zu fest angezogen werden, sonst fallen sie ab.  Eher umgekehrt. Musst darauf achten, dass sich Horstlink Bolzen und Schraube mit den Sitzstreben mitdrehen wenn du sie bewegst - mindestens so fest müssen sie angezogen werden.

Knacken gibts bei mir seit dem Horstlink Mod auch keines mehr, nur noch dieses ominöse Knarzen aus der Steckachsen Gegend.


----------



## Spacetime (19. Juli 2013)

habe meine E2 während meines Saalbachurlaubs beim Jürgen einen kompletten Lagerservice unterzogen. Alles läuft wieder perfekt. Und ne neue Talas gabs von Toxoholics wegen knarzender Gabelbrücke oben drauf


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ... Und ne neue Talas gabs von Toxoholics wegen knarzender Gabelbrücke oben drauf



Tja, bei mir ähnlich, kaum ist Ruhe im Rahmen, knarzt die Gabel
Meine VAN geht morgen auch zu Toxo, soll laut dem netten Mitarbeiter am Telefon ne neue Standrohreinheit auf Kulanz bekommen...
Garantie is bei mir scho rum...


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Juli 2013)

Übrigens hat sich mein knacken und knarzen auch erledigt.

- Dampfsti-Horst-Link-Mod und so stramm anzegogen, dass sich die Sitzstreben noch nicht zu schwergängig bewegen
- Schwingenhauptlager nur gerade spielfrei angezogen + noch ein "muggesäckli" mehr
- die M8x55 Schraube der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme gegen eine Schaftschraube gleichen Maßes ausgetauscht
- Radstandverstellung gereinigt und gefettet zusammengebaut
- die Steckachse mit 13Nm angezogen

Hoffentlich bleibts auch so.


----------



## goflo (11. August 2013)

Da freut man sich auf ne schöne Tour, fährt mal die ersten 10km im Wald rum....alles ok. Man hält kurz an, legt das Bike auf die Seite und denkt sich.

"?? Da is doch was faul." ->





Man drehe das Rad und sieht ->





:kotz: 

Grrrrrr......  Ende der Tour, sanft heimrollen und hoffen, dass die Lagerbuchse drinnen bleibt.


----------



## Astaroth (11. August 2013)

zum glück hast du einen feinfühligen po...


----------



## goflo (11. August 2013)

Eher ein gutes Ohr 
Das quiekt dann nämlich etwas, wenn der Lagerbolzen nur noch einseitig drin ist. Aber die Schraube war auf dem Rückweg unauffindbar. 


Aber mal ne andere Frage an alle die ihren Horstlink mal auseinander hatten. Wie passgenau war das bei euch?

Hab gerade mal beide Seiten raus gemacht zum neu fetten etc und dann seh ich das hier.









Entweder sind die Kettenstreben oder die Sitzstreben da verzogen....irgendwie fluchtet das nicht sonderlich sauber.


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. August 2013)

Nun, habe die Horsts noch nicht demontiert, doch flext der Hinterbau nach außen auf, wenn ich die Achse herausdrehe. Und zwar etwa um die 5mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (11. August 2013)

Meine Sitzstreben haben etwa 1mm Versatz nach rechts, analog dazu die Horstlinkverbindung.


----------



## liquidnight (12. August 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Man drehe das Rad und sieht ->


hey, was für ein Zufall,  GENAU so sieht mein Rad seit gestern auch aus ! Musste es provisorisch mit Klebeband + Kabelbinder sichern damit das Gleitlager nicht rausrutscht .... 

Bestelle grad eine neue Senkschraube, hoffentlich hebt die dann besser. Die hier müsste es sein:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-IGUS-Lagerschraube-Horstlink-Titan-5

Leicht offtopic: wie wechselt man eigentlich das Getriebekettenrad ? Braucht man dafür Spezialwerkzeug ?


----------



## Dampfsti (12. August 2013)

Hab nun eine Hülse gedreht und auch schon eingebaut, nachdem die Hauptlager im Arsch waren.

Woran ich wahrscheinlich nicht ganz unschuldig war, weil ich meine Schwingenachse recht stramm angezogen hatte
Allerdings mit dem netten Nebeneffekt, dass meine Fanes nun schon viele Ausfahrten komplett knarzfrei ist 

Mit der Hülse kann ich nun die Schwingenachse wenigstens vernünftig festziehen ohne die Lager auf Spannung zu setzen.

Ach und in den nächsten Serien soll angeblich auch wieder eine Stützhülse verbaut werden



xxArtusxx schrieb:


> Kannst du mir / uns bitte die Maße mitteilen? Ich würde mir dann auch eine drehen.
> 
> Danke!



Ich hatte ein Maß von 34,15mm Länge und 15,1 Innendurchmesser.
Aber bitte selber genau nachmessen wenn sich wer eine Drehen will, ich hab die Hülse ein klein wenig breiter gemacht (0,15mm) da der Kettenstrebenjoke so ganz genau passt und ich die Lager absolut Spannungsfrei einbauen kann.





Ein paar Ringe aus einer Isomatte geschnitten, damit die Hülse auch schön mittig bleibt.




Hier die Abstandshülse




Hülse eingebaut, noch ohne Lager




Hier nun fertig eingebaut mit rostfreien Lagern


----------



## Masberg (13. August 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Nun, habe die Horsts noch nicht demontiert, doch flext der Hinterbau nach außen auf, wenn ich die Achse herausdrehe. Und zwar etwa um die 5mm...



Ist aber wohl nicht soooo tragisch. Es gibt halt im Detail das eine oder andere Problem.

mein Hinterrad steht schief. Grade noch so im persönlichen (optischen)Toleranzbereich.  
Ist halt nicht so einfach, einen Hinterbau zu konstruieren.

 dass die Horstlink Schrauben nun aus Titan sind verbessert hoffentlich die Haltbarkeit. Das aluzeug an diesem Bauteil zu wählen war wohl nicht klug.


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2013)

Ich frage mich nur, wie Du jetzt die Lager wieder heraus bekommst. Wo setzt Du da an, wenn die Hülse an den Lagern anliegt?


----------



## Dampfsti (13. August 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wie Du jetzt die Lager wieder heraus bekommst. Wo setzt Du da an, wenn die Hülse an den Lagern anliegt?



Die Hülse kann man ja trotzem mit leichtem Kraftaufwand verschieben...
Geht also genauso wie ohne Hülse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goflo (16. August 2013)

Hmm.. Sonntag ne Mail an Jürgen geschrieben wegen der verlorenen Schraube (die alten waren aus Alu mit Inbus und die neuen aus Titan mit Torx) und noch am Sonntag Antwort erhalten und die neuen Schrauben waren Mittwoch da. 
Es gab noch einen Satz Unterlagsscheiben (0,1mm) dazu, weil laut Jürgen die Maße (IGUS Lager und Maulweite Sitzstreben) ein bissl variieren können. 0,1mm sind das normale Spiel, mehr sollte es nicht sein.

Jetzt hab ich den Hinterbau neu abgefettet und alles und jetzt knackt mich das Ding zu tode.

Nochmal auseinander gebaut und vermessen. Die Lagerweite IGUS ist 13mm und die Maulweite Sitzstrebe sind 13,1 und 13,05mm (alle Messwerte mit Schieblehre und Nonius).

Daran sollte es also nicht liegen. Vor allem knackt es NUR wenn man tritt.... im Rollen kann ich einfedern bis ich schwarz werde, da knackt nix. Sobald ich trete knackts bei jeder halben Kurbelumdrehung.

Also gedacht "könnte die Radstandsverstellung sein". Auseinandergebaut, sauber gemacht, mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen.... knackt. 

Hab auch schon mit dem Drehmoment an den Horstlinklagern gespielt....knackt...

Hat jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. August 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ne Idee?



Hauptlagerwelle könnte es noch sein.
Hatte im Frühling auch alles gefettet und nach 2 Ausfahrten gings wieder los...

Bin dann nach einiger Suche auf die Hauptlagerwelle gekommen.
Die war nicht fest genug.

Nachdem ich se allerdings richtig festgezogen hatte, gab die Fanes keinen Knacks mehr von sich.


----------



## Jocki (17. August 2013)

@goflo: Sattel, bzw Sattelstütze? Die knacken bei mir an unterschiedlichen Rädern.
 @liquidnight: Zum wechseln des Getriebekettenblatts gibt es ein Spezialwerkzeug. Kannst Du per Email bei Pinion gegen Vorkasse bestellen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. August 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hauptlagerwelle könnte es noch sein.
> Hatte im Frühling auch alles gefettet und nach 2 Ausfahrten gings wieder los...
> 
> Bin dann nach einiger Suche auf die Hauptlagerwelle gekommen.
> ...



Und bei mir hat sie geknackt, weil sie zu fest war  Das Geheimnis liegt wohl darin herauszufinden, wie fest es sein muss. Mein Hauptlager ist jetzt relativ weich angezogen, gerade soviel, dass kein Spiel festzustellen ist.


----------



## fiizz (19. August 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Da freut man sich auf ne schöne Tour, fährt ...
> "?? Da is doch was faul." ...
> :kotz:
> Grrrrrr......  Ende der Tour, sanft heimrollen und hoffen, dass die Lagerbuchse drinnen bleibt.



Hallo Leidensgenosse(n), nach 4 Wochen "komplett neu Komplettbike" gings mir auch so  : Titanschraube verloren... Dem ganzen war ein deutliches Knarzen des Horstlink vorausgegangen. 






Das Knarzen war nur beim Treten zu hören ... und hatte in hochsommerlich-staubiger Umgebung begonnen ... der feine Sand hatte dann seine knarzenden Schleifspuren sichtbar an der schwarzen Alubuchse hinterlassen. 
Schonende Abfahrt mit Kabelbindern - dann Notreparatur mit gekürzter M8-Imbusschraube - die hat die (original nur bekiffte  2,5 Alugewindegänge abgeschert - dann Konterschraube innen auf Anschlag zurück und eine um weitere 3 Gewindegänge längere M8 mit Beilagscheibe und konisch geschnittener Flachdichtung eingesetzt und mit Loctite gesichert - das hielt knarzfrei für die weiteren Ausfahrten bis ich eine orig. Ersatzbuchse + Schraube von Alutech bekommen hatte. 

Die kurze M8 trage ich ab sofort als Ersatzteil dauerhaft mit im Gepäck.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das eine Dauerbaustelle ist oder wirklich "nur" ein Montagemangel. Wenn die Schraube mit Loctite gesichert und nicht gefettet (wie geliefert ) wird, sollte das doch halten.


----------



## goflo (19. August 2013)

Naja, eigentlich sollte das ja durch die Inbusschraube innen gekontert werden.....sollte.

Hoffe meine neuen Horstlinkbolzen kommen morgen oder übermorgen an. Dann schreib ich nochmal ausführlicher was dazu. Denke ich hab mein Knarzproblem gefunden, muss aber noch austesten.


----------



## goflo (31. August 2013)

So, nachdem die Kiste wieder komplett läuft und im Moment komplett knarzfrei ist mal ein kurzer Bericht.

Jü hatte mir neue Titanschrauben geschickt für die Horstlinkbolzen. Wollte die montieren und siehe da...die Dinger gehen nicht weit genug in die Horstlinkbolzen rein, weil das Gewinde nicht komplett geschnitten ist, sondern oben am Kopf ein 2mm Ring noch steht.

Also gemailt und dann 2 neue Horstlinkbolzen bekommen. Die alten sind wohl nur für die Verwendung mit den Aluschrauben gedacht. Die neuen sind jetzt angefast so dass die Schulter im Gewinde der Titanschrauben da jetzt rein kann.

Dann aber nächstes Problem. Die Schrauben fassen jetzt nicht mehr, da die Fasung so Tief ist...  Laut Jü musste da ein Fehler an der Carbonstrebe sein, ich solle die doch mal einschicken.

Alles kurz vor der Eurobike, Jü meinte, wenn ich sie bis Freitag zu ihm kriege, dann kann er es noch vorher machen. Und es war Donnerstag.  Also weg damit und irgendwie hat die Post den Turbo eingelegt oder Jü ist später zur Eurobike gefahren  Jedenfalls kam die Strebe am darauf folgenden Donnerstag zurück mit tiefer gefrästen Sitzen für die Horstlinks.

Eingebaut und ....knarzen ist weg...aber es knackt noch. Zwar nicht mehr so viel (eine "Geräuschkomponente" war weg...das knarzen), jetzt nur noch ein recht hartes Knacken. Und zwar nur beim Antreten.....beim normalen Federn kein Geräusch. Kann also nur was im Antriebsstrang sein. Unzählige Runden langsam gerollt und gehorcht. Muss von hinten kommen....ich dreh durch.

Hinterrad raus und die Nabe zerlegt. Lager scheinen in Ordnung zu sein, die Sperrklinken habenleichte Marken, aber nicht schlimmes. Also alles gut gefettet, zusammengebaut und....taadaaaa. Ruhe im Karton.

Ich hab keinen Plan was die Nabe jetzt für ein Problem damit hatte ruhig zu laufen, aber jetzt tut sie es wieder. Das knarzen im Horstlink ist auch weg....wunderbar


----------



## hasardeur (31. August 2013)

Kann auch an der Montage der Steckachse liegen....die musstest Du ja wohl ausbauen, um an die Nabe zu kommen. Ein Knacken in der Nabe ist echt unwahrscheinlich, zumal sich die relative Stellung der Nabe zur Kurbel und damit zu den Lastspitzen dauernd verändert.


----------



## goflo (31. August 2013)

Die Steckachse hatte ich ja auch schon ca 20x draussen. Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich die letzten 2 Wochen den Hinterbau draussen und wieder drin hatte um die Fehler zu finden. Und jedes mal wieder das gleiche knacken.

Btw: Mit wieviel Nm zieht ihr die Steckachse fest?


----------



## hasardeur (31. August 2013)

Mit der Hand, nach Gefühl....habe unterwegs nie einen Drehmomentschlüßel mit und halte das persönlich an dieser Stelle auch für übertrieben. Wird eben so festgeschraubt,dass ich es unterwegs mit Multitool auch wieder lösen kann, sollte ich mal einen Platten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (5. September 2013)

Hatte auch ein Knacken am Horstlink festgestellt. Bei näherer Betrachtung musste ich dann feststellen, dass ich bei der letzten Tour die Lagerschraube vom Horstlinkbolzen verloren habe. Das Knacken sollte als schnell wieder beseitigt sein.


----------



## dvd78 (8. September 2013)

Aber mal ne andere Frage an alle die ihren Horstlink mal auseinander hatten. Wie passgenau war das bei euch?

Hab gerade mal beide Seiten raus gemacht zum neu fetten etc und dann seh ich das hier.









Entweder sind die Kettenstreben oder die Sitzstreben da verzogen....irgendwie fluchtet das nicht sonderlich sauber.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dvd78 (8. September 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Eher ein gutes Ohr
> 
> Aber mal ne andere Frage an alle die ihren Horstlink mal auseinander hatten. Wie passgenau war das bei euch?
> 
> ...



Hi goflo,

Habe mit meiner Fanes ziemlich das gleiche Problem wie du. Auf einer Tour war plötzlich eine Horst Link Schraube weg.

Habe heute alles neu montiert und dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass die Passung der Sitzstreben zu Kettenstrebe nicht optimal ist.wie auf deinen Bildern. auch sitzt die Wippe nicht genau symmetrisch zwischen den sitzstreben, wenn die schrauben gelöst sind. auf der einen Seite Ca 3mm Abstand, auf der anderen Seite 0mm.

bin jetzt unsicher, ob sich da was verzogen hat, oder ob das normal/irrelevant ist.

wenn der Hinterbau montiert ist und alle schrauben drinnen sind sieht es eigentlich ok aus.die schrauben ziehen die Teile also wohl in die richtige Position.

Was sagt eure Erfahrung. Ist das problematisch mit dem Verzug oder egal? Gibt's ne Methode sicher zu prüfen ob der hinterbau verzogen ist bzw ob er noch optimal funktioniert?


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2013)

Wenn Ihr wüsstet, wie Rahmen nach dem Schweißen manchmal gerichtet werden. Ihr habt ein Fahrrad mit vielen beweglichen Bauteilen gekauft und kein Präzisionsinstrument. Das bisschen "Verzug" ist völlig normal, solange es mit wenig Kraftaufwand wieder montierbar ist, danach alles leichtgängig funzt und nicht komisch ausschaut.


----------



## v1p0r (21. September 2013)

Knackender Horst Link...mit sowas geb ich mich nicht ab! 

Bei mir ist die Konterschraube abgerissen  






Bin mir auch üeberhaupt nicht sicher wie das passiert ist. Ich bin ganz normal gefahren. Hab das Bike jetzt gut 6 Monate und war damit auch in keinem Bikepark oder so. Bin damit ganz normal Singeltrails etc. gefahren


----------



## goflo (21. September 2013)

Bist du sicher, dass da nicht auch nur die Schraube aus der Rückseite rausgefallen/abgerissen ist und sich dann der Horstlinkbolzen langsam rausgedreht hat?

Der Rest sieht ja noch gut aus.


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. September 2013)

Musste ganz ausbauen. Muss ein neuer Bolzen rein... So wie ich dass sehe, scheint auch einwenig Fett nicht ganz unnütz zu sein...

Justmy2cents...


----------



## v1p0r (21. September 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass da nicht auch nur die Schraube aus der Rückseite rausgefallen/abgerissen ist und sich dann der Horstlinkbolzen langsam rausgedreht hat?
> 
> Der Rest sieht ja noch gut aus.



Ja die Konterschraube ist abgebrochen. Anschließend hat sich der Horst Link selbständig gemacht.


----------



## v1p0r (22. September 2013)

Also was Lernen wir (ich) daraus?^^

Die dinger oefters mal zu kontrollieren. 


Das gilt aber wohl für jedes Zweirad was bewegliche Teile hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2013)

Ist die Schraube tatsächlich abgebrochen oder nur rausgeflogen? Die bricht eigentlich nur bei der Montage ab, nicht im Betrieb. Ersatz ist günstig.


----------



## Dampfsti (22. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist die Schraube tatsächlich abgebrochen oder nur rausgeflogen? Die bricht eigentlich nur bei der Montage ab, nicht im Betrieb. Ersatz ist günstig.



Doch, die Alu Schraube reißt auch im Betrieb ab...
Mir so geschehen im Frühjahr...
Erst mit Eigenbaulösung repariert und seit kurzem mit den Titanschräubchen vom Jü und gut Schraubensicherung Ruhe im Karton
 @v1p0r wenn der Horstlink bricht sieht das anders aus


----------



## v1p0r (22. September 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Doch, die Alu Schraube reißt auch im Betrieb ab...
> Mir so geschehen im Frühjahr...
> Erst mit Eigenbaulösung repariert und seit kurzem mit den Titanschräubchen vom Jü und gut Schraubensicherung Ruhe im Karton
> @v1p0r wenn der Horstlink bricht sieht das anders aus



Ja vllt hab ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. 
Die Konterschraube ist abgerissen....


----------



## Dampfsti (22. September 2013)

Ja ich weiß, drum auch der >>


----------



## Masberg (22. September 2013)

das scheint fanestypischer Verschleiß zu sein...leider 
oder fällt sowas unter Garantie?


----------



## hasardeur (22. September 2013)

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd, ich verstehe aber nicht, wie das abreißen kann, weil diese Schraube doch lediglich minimale achsiale Kräfte aushalten muss....das Rausrutschen des Bolzens. Kann es sein, dass das nur passiert, wenn sich die Schraube löst und der Bolzen bereits etwas ausgewandert ist, so dass radiale Kräfte auf diese Schraube wirken, weil der Bolzen sie dann eben nicht mehr aufnehmen kann?

Ein Tip ohne Klugsch***erei: Kontrolliert die Gelenke regelmäßig. Dazu muss man kein Mechaniker sein. Das gehört sich beim Fully so. Mind. 2x pro Jahr (Herbst & Frühjahr) nehme ich das Rad komplett auseinander, prüfe alle Lager und mache einmal richtig sauber. Dann alles frisch fetten. Wer das nicht selber kann, kann es lernen oder bezahlt den Mechaniker seines geringsten Misstrauens dafür....it ain't rocket science.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2013)

Hey, kann mir mal jemand helfen?

Also das Bike *knarzt/knackt* voll beim Fahren Einfedern, fahren... was auch immer. und *zu 99,9% liegt es an dieser Schraube*. Denn wenn ich die etwas löse isses weg aber dann hat der Dämpfer leider spiel.  Zur hart anknallen wollte ich die jetzt auch nicht....  Kann mir wer Helfen ?

Danke


----------



## dvd78 (22. September 2013)

Mal bei Alutech anrufen. Es sind mittlerweile wohl 2 bis 3 Ursachen identifiziert
1 Horst link schraube: es gibt jetzt eine neue aus Titan glaub ich
2 mangelnde fettung hauptlager
3 eines der oberen Lager an der wippe etwas raus gezogen (man sieht das im Vergleich zum anderen Lager. Muss bündig in der wippe sitzen)

Ggf sind mittlerweile weitere bekannt. Bei mir ist es seit Einbau der neuen Horst Link schrauben weg.


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2013)

Es liegt ja an der schraube, wenn ich die etwas löse, knackt nichts.  Trotzdem die punkte die du schreibst ? .... macht irgendwie nicht so sinn oder? .... ALso was würde ich denn machen wenn es an dieser schraube liegen würde ?

Es ist Nagelneues Komplett Fanes was ich etwas umgebaut habe, aber das knacken ist von anbeginn.

Also Alu meinte es wäre das losbrech moment des x9 schaltwerkes... Die waren irgendwie ein bissel komisch und haben das sehr angegriffen aufgenommen obwohl ich denen ja garnichts böses wollte ...


----------



## dvd78 (22. September 2013)

Also wenn das Rad ganz neu ist müsstest du schon die neue schraube haben. Ich hab mein Rad im Februar bekommen, da war es noch die alte.

Wenn du es schon auf die schraube eingegrenzt hast denke ich sind die anderen Optionen nicht mehr relevant.

Auf der alutech Seite gibt's ein Video wie man sehen kann ob die schraube fest genug ist. Hat du dass angeschaut? Der imbus muss mit drehen.

Ansonsten würde ich alutech so lange anrufen bis es gelöst ist. Die haben da meiner Meinung nach nicht partzig zu werden. Ist ja nicht dein Problem, dass die Games da ne Schwachstelle hat sondern die des Herstellers.


----------



## dvd78 (22. September 2013)

Sorry, habe dein Bild nicht gesehen. Du sprichst ja gar nicht von Horst Link. Das Problem mit einer schraube an der dämpferaufnahme kenne ich nicht. 

Aber ich bleib dabei, da muss sich Alutech schon.mit auseinander setzen


----------



## Janf85 (22. September 2013)

Kein Ding. Ich frag da nochmal nach.

Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Tip.  MOntagepaste vielleicht mal oderso ?


----------



## KATZenfreund (23. September 2013)

Bei mir hat es auch wegen zu strammen Drehmoment geknatzt. 1/4 Umdrehung zur Entspannung hats gebracht. Glücklicherweise wackelt es bei mir nicht... Immerhin würde ich neben dem Anruf beimJü die Huberbushings empfehlen.


----------



## Janf85 (23. September 2013)

wegen der buschen muss ich nur für den dämpfer passende besorgen? ansonsten noch was beachten?  brauch ich spezielles werkzeug ?


----------



## ollo (23. September 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> wegen der buschen muss ich nur für den dämpfer passende besorgen? ansonsten noch was beachten?  brauch ich spezielles werkzeug ?



nimm gleich das Werkzeug zum Ein - und Ausdrücken der Bushings beim Huber mit. Die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben, brauchen nicht mehr wie 8 NM..... by teh way, manchmal müßen sich so ganz neue Sachen auch erst mal einfahren,setzten usw. (nicht immer)  da gehört wohl etwas Unruhe genauso dazu wie das leichte drücken bei neuen Schuhen


----------



## Janf85 (23. September 2013)

Haste direkt auch die Maße usw die ich beim MOnarch+ HV  fürs Fanes brauche ... ?  sooo der crack bin ich nicht und bevor ich was falsch mache....  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (23. September 2013)

Da brauchst Du keinen Bammel vor haben, der Stephan Huber ist sehr nett und auf dessen Seite sind jeweils die Beschreibungen, welche Maße er benötigt und wo Du sie abnimmst. Das musst Du dann schon machen, doch ich habe s auch geschafft und es passt und funzt sehr gut!
Also: trauen!
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ollo (23. September 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Haste direkt auch die Maße usw die ich beim MOnarch+ HV  fürs Fanes brauche ... ?  sooo der crack bin ich nicht und bevor ich was falsch mache....  danke



oben 22,2 mm (Breite) mal 8 mm (Befestigungsbolzen) zweiteilig und unten 27,4 x 8 mm zweiteilig. Miss aber bitte unten noch mal nach, da es auch Wippen mit 22,2 mm gibt / gab


----------



## Janf85 (23. September 2013)

Sauber, danke. !


----------



## KATZenfreund (23. September 2013)

Hi Ollo,
dann frage ich mal Dich, ob Du die Maße für die DT Dämpfer auch hast? Und ob Du weisst, wie Stephan mit dem Absatz am Dämpferauge umgeht(XR Carbon)
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ollo (23. September 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> dann frage ich mal Dich, ob Du die Maße für die DT Dämpfer auch hast? Und ob Du weisst, wie Stephan mit dem Absatz am Dämpferauge umgeht(XR Carbon)
> Gruß
> Rainer




.....Huber bietet für die DT keine Buchsen an. Ein DT braucht auch keine Huberuchsen.... hat ja schöne Kugel-Buchsen 

aber auch hier ist das Maß 22,2 und 27,4 ..... die hier gehen

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...s-Daempfer-Buchsenset-27-3-x-8-mm--21808.html

oder halt die 27,8 mm Variante und ein paar mal über die Feile ziehen bis sie passen. Für Vorne dann 22,2 mm mit 8 mm 


Stefan geht sehr Pfleglich mit den Dämpfern um, sind ja nicht seine...... so meine Erfahrung die letzten Jahre


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. September 2013)

Bin leider auch Knack und Knarzen geschädigt und dass obwohl mein Fanes erst gut 200km runter hat. Werd der Sache mal auf den Grund gehn.
...

Update:
Alle Schrauben gereinigt und mit mittlerer Schraubensicherung wieder eingebaut... kein Knacken oder Knarzen mehr


----------



## KungFuChicken (7. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem mein Fanes auch seit ein paar Monaten sehr penetrant geknarzt hat und die Säuberung/Schmierung der Gleitlager auch nur sehr kurz Abhilfe gebracht hat, bin ich nun auf die neuen Horstlinkbolzen inkl. Titanschrauben umgestiegen und habe die Lager etwas fester vorgespannt. 

Nach 2 1/2 Tagen in Maribor ist der Hinterbau noch immer komplett geräuschlos. Hoffentlich bleibts dabei


----------



## KATZenfreund (7. Oktober 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> .....Huber bietet für die DT keine Buchsen an. Ein DT braucht auch keine Huberuchsen.... hat ja schöne Kugel-Buchsen
> 
> aber auch hier ist das Maß 22,2 und 27,4 ..... die hier gehen
> 
> ...



Damke!
Ausserdem erheblich günstiger als die von Steff... zwinker...und auch noch vor der Haustür, da radel ich glatt mal rum und bau sie gleich vor Ort ein...


----------



## Mr_stef (23. Dezember 2013)

Mein knacksen hat eigentlich nichts mit dem rahmen sondern mit dem laufradsatz der fanes zu tun. Hab dazu ein video bei youtube hochgeladen.ist das der freilauf der defekt ist? Knacksen tut des nicht bei jeder kassettenstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (24. Dezember 2013)

könnten die Sperrklinken sein, was ist das für ein Ritzel Sram oder Shimano ?


----------



## Mr_stef (24. Dezember 2013)

Shimano


----------



## goflo (24. Dezember 2013)

@Mr_stef
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch schon. Die Nabe einfach komplett zerlegen, reinigen und richtig gut abfetten hat bei mir wieder Ruhe gebracht....bis jetzt zumindest. Es kann sein, dass sich da eine Klinke etwas verschoben hat. Bei mir waren die Klinkensitze jetzt nicht saugend passend


----------



## Ropo123 (1. Januar 2014)

@Mr_stef
Hatte das selbe Problem.
Die auf dem Bild dargestellten Bereiche des Freilaufhubs hatten durch Materialverformungen einen Materialüberstand / Grat.
Den habe ich mit einer Feile entfernt, vorab die Sperrklinken demontiert und gesäubert, dann alles schön gefettet und es war wieder alles OK.


----------



## Mr_stef (6. Januar 2014)

@Ropo123 
vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich hatte heute den Freilaufkörper abgebaut.
Die Notwendigkeit für das Abschleifen habe nicht erkannt. Ich habe die Sperrklinken einfach gesäubert und alles frisch gefettet. Und Siehe da: das Knacksen ist komplett weg. Auch der Freilauf ist sehr ruhig geworden. Somit Problem gelöst


----------



## crazymaniac (3. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute, habe seit gestern an meinem Wunderschönem Sennes Pinion auch ein elendig knarzendes Geräusch was nur beim Pedalieren auftritt. Dabei ist es egal ob ich stehe oder sitze. Richtig lokalisieren konnte ich es noch nicht. Endweder aus der Pinion oder aus irgendwelchen Lagern?!?! Mit dem Bike wollte ich diese Woche erstmals ins Gelände gehen, jedoch nicht in diesem Zustand. Wenn ich einfach so die Straße entlangrolle und rumwippe um einzufedern kommt kein Geräusch zustande. Auch durch einfaches an den PEdale drehen und das Hinterrad dabei anheben gibt es kein Geräusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ropo123 (3. Juni 2014)

Pedale ordentlich fest anziehen könnte hier helfen.


----------



## KATZenfreund (3. Juni 2014)

Oder auch alle Torxschrauben, die 40er, die die Wippe halten, mit den 10 NM anziehen, die es sein sollten. Oder den steuersatz etwas stärker vorspannen.


----------



## Ganiscol (3. Juni 2014)

Einfach mal diesen Thread mit all den vielen Lösungsansätzen durcharbeiten.


----------



## Ropo123 (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn es beim reinen Einfedern nicht knarzt würde ich erst mal im Antriebsstrang suchen. Problem beim Nachziehen Horstlink etc. muss die Schraubensicherung erneuert werden. Denn wird dies nicht gemacht fängt dann irgendwann das Knarzen in der Federung unnötigerweise wirklich auch an.


----------



## crazymaniac (3. Juni 2014)

Ich find den Fehler nicht! Konnte aber 2 Torx-Schrauben an der Wippe mit den bloßen Fingern rausschrauben. Hab die dann wieder festgezogen mit entsprechendem Moment. Hatte das Gefühl als würde es dann noch mehr knarzen. Und das nach gewaltigen 100km Fahrleistung. Bin nun Ratlos was ich machen soll. Vielleicht sind auch schon die Lager an der Wippe hinüber und verursachen dieses knarzen, keine Ahnung :-(


----------



## liquidnight (3. Juni 2014)

Zieh mal die großen Schrauben die das Piniongehäuse zum Rahmen befestigen nach. Musste ich auch machen, seitdem kein Knarzen mehr bei mir. Kann aber gut sein dass das nicht die Ursache bei Dir ist.


----------



## sk8-ben (4. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte auch mal das Gefühl, dass mein Hinterbau (Sennes) Geräusche von sich geben würde. Hab gesucht und gesucht...
Irgendwann hab ich dann Schleifspuren am Dämpfer (Revox) festgestellt.


----------



## crazymaniac (4. Juni 2014)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Zieh mal die großen Schrauben die das Piniongehäuse zum Rahmen befestigen nach. Musste ich auch machen, seitdem kein Knarzen mehr bei mir. Kann aber gut sein dass das nicht die Ursache bei Dir ist.



Guten Morgen,

die gleiche Antwort habe ich vorhin auch vom Jürgen bekommen. Hatte dann aber schon vorher deinen Ratschlag befolgt und es hat geholfen. Vielen Dank an alle für die vielen hilfreichen und schnellen Tips.

Grüße

Nico


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Juni 2014)

Habe bei mir jetzt ein nervtötendes Knacken in den Griff bekommen. Es war die Sattelstütze die sich im Sitzrohr bewegt hat. Da die Stütze 31,5mm und das Sitzrohr 31,6mm haben kann sich die Stütze am untern Ende um diese 0,1mm bewegen. Das war aber noch nicht der Gund, ich hatte Montagepaste dazwischen geschmiert. Die kleinen Körnchen haben dann durch das Reiben die Geräusche verursacht. Jetzt ist es wieder ruhig


----------



## xalex (9. Juli 2014)

habe seit 14 tagen ein sich steigerndes, supernerviges Knarzen, das nur auftritt, wenn ich die linke kurbel kräftig be- oder entlaste.
habe schon kurbel, pedal, hinteres laufrad getauscht, langsam bleibt tatsächlich nur der hinterbau übrig. den wollte ich bis jetzt zulassen, weil der ja von alutech so schön mit den titanschrauben montiert wurde. auch einen rissecheck werde ich jetzt mal machen.

hatte schon mal jemand dieses phänomen und noch ideen dazu?

danke & grüße

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (9. Juli 2014)

Tretlager schon gecheckt?


----------



## hasardeur (9. Juli 2014)

Innenlager oder zu feste Hauplagerwelle, gerade wenn es knackt.


----------



## xalex (9. Juli 2014)

Innenlager war es auch nicht.

Oha, könnte sich das hauptlager von selbst fester ziehen?


----------



## howardsnabel (30. Juli 2014)

xalex schrieb:


> langsam bleibt tatsächlich nur der hinterbau übrig. den wollte ich bis jetzt zulassen, weil der ja von alutech so schön mit den titanschrauben montiert wurde.
> danke & grüße
> 
> alex



Hi Alex, werden die 4.0 Fanes serienmäßig mit diesen Titan-Schrauben ausgeliefert? Bin mir bei meinem nicht sicher, aus welchem Material die Schrauben und Bolzen sind.

Gruß,
Seb


----------



## xalex (30. Juli 2014)

ich habe einen 3.0 Rahmen. Es gibt aber meines Wissens nur noch die Titan-Schrauben


----------



## downhillsau (28. August 2014)

Bei den Titanschrauben musst du Zehntelscheiben drunter packen, um das Spiel der Anlssscheibe einzustellen. Ich musste bei meiner Carbonstrebe allerdings bis 1 mm drunter packen. Seitdem ist Ruhe. 
Noch ein Trick, den mir Basti nannte, ist Wasser. Die Geschichte dazu ist auch schön. Jeder von uns ist denke ich mal frustriert und genervt, wenns knackt. Was hat er gemacht? Die Kiste in einen Bach geworfen uns siehe da, danach war Ruhe...solange, bis das Wasser weg war. Bei mir konnte ich so sofort den Übeltäter feststellen. 
Mittels Trinkblase könnte man so auch sein sein Bike dauerhaft ruhigstellen, aber man teilt sich dann das gute Nass mit dem Bike.

Viel Spaß beim Ruhigstellen


----------



## downhillsau (28. August 2014)

Da fällt mir noch was ein. Du kannst auch alle Wippenschrauben einfach mal etwas lösen, so dass die Anlaufscheiben mehr Spiel haben. Wenns Knacken weg ist, Zehntelscheiben drunter.


----------



## howardsnabel (28. August 2014)

kannst du kurz beschreiben, was du mit Anlaufscheiben meinst?

http://alutech-cycles.com/bilder/pr...enden-Anschraubteil-Postmount-Aufnahme-17.jpg


----------



## Masberg (28. August 2014)

und wo ist drunter / bzw.  zwischen welchen Bauteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (29. August 2014)

Bei den Titanschrauben sind immer große Unterlegscheiben (Anlassscheiben) drunter, welche an die Wippe/Druckstrebe anliegen. Beim Festschrauben wird die Schraubenachse bis an das Kugellager gezogen und gleichzeitig die Anlassscheibe an die Wippe/Druckstrebe. Ist das Spiel der Anlassscheibe zu gering, sitzt diese zu fest und beim Einfedern kommt es zum Knarchsen/Quietschen durch Verdrehen der Scheibe. Von daher muss zwischen Schraubenachse und Lager mittels Zehntelscheiben das Spiel der Anlassscheibe eingestellt werden. Wenn das passt, die Schraube mit Schraubensicherung nach Vorgaben festziehen.
Ich hoffe, es ist etwas deutlicher anhand des Bildes zu sehen:

http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Wippenbolzen-Titan-Tuning-Set


 

Bei mir war die Ursache die unpräzise Fertigung der Carbonstrebe. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass sich das bei Kompletträdern, welche geliefert werden, erst noch setzen muss und nach einigen Trailrunden nochmal geprüft werden sollte.


----------



## damh85 (30. Januar 2018)

Ist zwar etwas offtopic aber ich muss trotzdem mal fragen. 

Ich habe nen Fanes 4.0 mit Pinion. Allerdings ist das Getriebe nicht symetrisch ( ich denke weil hier einfach ungenau gearbeitet wurde) eingebaut, da ich an den jeweiligen Kurbelarmen unterschiedliche Abstände zur Ketten und Sitzstrebe habe. (ca 4mm) 

Kann das von den Pinionfahrern hier ebenfalls jemand bestätigen? Oder bin ich der einzige Glückliche?

MfG


----------

